# Crazy van project



## Kris Jensen (Aug 24, 2015)

Just wanted to share what I have been working on this last weekend



 





 


Two days to fit up, One hour to weld...


----------



## Alexander (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow that looks good. Van looks like a good adventure camping vehicle.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmmm I thought a van said married with kids or soccer mom!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 4, 2015)

Ever seen anything like this?


----------



## Alexander (Sep 5, 2015)

That is the best bumper I've ever seen. Really nice handy work with the plasma. I'm jealous


----------



## Tom O (Sep 5, 2015)

So is it a party van? Her pic looks like Marti grais or however it is spelled. Looks good though.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 5, 2015)

How did you do the tubing? Got a 4th axis for that machine?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks fantastic. Really great job. 

Have you considered adding some LEDs behind the cnc work?
Probably need to leave them off when driving, but would be damn cool!

JW


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 15, 2015)

kylemp said:


> How did you do the tubing? Got a 4th axis for that machine?


Designed the whole bumper in AutoCAD and then got the cut angles off of there, cut them with my bandsaw. Then fit and weld


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 15, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> Looks fantastic. Really great job.
> 
> Have you considered adding some LEDs behind the cnc work?
> Probably need to leave them off when driving, but would be damn cool!
> ...


Ya he added LEDs along the bottom bumper


----------



## Janger (Oct 13, 2015)

silver powder coat the inset panels! you're gonna need a big oven.


----------

